# 4-6-12-Stunden-Rennen in Buchholz



## Heide-Biker (26. Mai 2008)

Auch dieses Jahr findet das Cycle-team-Race in Buchholz statt. Am 07.06.2008 wird in Buchholz dieses Mehrstundenrennen gestartet.

Weitere Infomationen findet Ihr hier: Infos vom Cycle-team-Race 2008

Bericht vom Cycle-team-Race 2007


----------



## DAMDAM (3. Juni 2008)

Der auf dem Bild fährt auch wieder mit  ! (Nur nicht mehr für das gleiche Team, war 2007 aber ein super Erlebnis  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic03 (4. Juni 2008)

Bin auch dabei! freu mich schon total....
Wann kommt die Wegbeschreibung und der Programmablauf online?


----------



## sunflowerbiker (4. Juni 2008)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Der auf dem Bild fährt auch wieder mit  ! (Nur nicht mehr für das gleiche Team, war 2007 aber ein super Erlebnis  )



Hallo, wie ist den in Buchholz die Runde, sind steile Anstiege drin od. langt eine 27 Kassette? 

Bis Samstag

SFB


----------



## DAMDAM (4. Juni 2008)

Ich würde sagen, wenn du nicht gerae als Einzelstarter über 12 Stunden fährst und vorne nicht aus Gewichtsgründen das kleine Blatt weggelassen hast, dann reicht 27 hinten auf jeden Fall! 



Gruß aus Bremen


----------



## ralfathome (5. Juni 2008)

moin,
den auf dem Bild hab ich auch schon mal irgendwo gesehen. 
2 Tage noch, und dann endlich mal wieder mit Startnummer im Wald rumheizen. 

Happy biking.    
ralf


----------



## teufel781 (7. Juni 2008)

Wer hat´ne Ahnung, wo sich die Ergebnisse von 2008 einsehen lassen?


----------



## maxihb (8. Juni 2008)

hier wenn sie online gestellt wurden


----------



## teufel781 (8. Juni 2008)

Danke!


----------



## sunflowerbiker (9. Juni 2008)

Hat vielleicht irgendwer Fotos vom Rennen gemacht?

Grüße SFB


----------



## Lotte.2000 (9. Juni 2008)

Schau mal hier http://cycleteam.agil.tv/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1_480_486 da bist Du sicher mit dabei. Ich fand es waren mehr Fotografen wie Zuschauer an der Strecken. 
Ich bin mein 1. MTB Rennen gefahren und es war wirklich super. Ich komme wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heide-Biker (15. Juni 2008)

Moin Moin,

ich lebe auch wieder. Das Cycle-team-Race war eine super Veranstaltung. Ich glaube wir hatten alle sehr viel Spaß.

Beim Cycle-team denkt man darüber nach die Veranstaltung im Jahre 2009 ohne SOG-Events zu veranstalten. Ich bin mal gespannt wie das entschieden wird. 

Auf jedenfall wird über 2009 gesprochen. Das ist die wichtigste Nachricht.

Mein Bericht vom Cycle-team-Race 2008


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. Februar 2009)

Kommt 2009?


----------



## deeptrain (3. Februar 2009)

moin,
hab mir letztens im laden sagen lassen das es dieses mal am 6.6 sein soll!!!
bischen ungünstig da am 7.6. harzer mtb cup(marathon) in bad harzburg ist!!


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. Februar 2009)

Hast du mal eine HP ?


----------



## Catsoft (4. Februar 2009)

Moin!

Hab eine Antwort vom Veranstalter:

Moin Robert,

jo, am 06.06.2009 soll das 4. 4-8-12 Std. Rennen wieder stattfinden. Sind
dieses Jahr etwas spät dran wegen diverser "Komplikationen" 

Da wir das Rennen dieses Jahr in eigener Regie durchführen, Basteln wir
gerade an einer neuen Internetseite wo dann demnächst alle wichtigen Infos
zu finden sind.

Anmelden kann man sich da schon mal unter http://www.mtb.cycle-team.de


Wir lassen gerade einen kleinen Handflyer Drucken, hättest du eventuell
Interesse diesen bei den Rennen Auszulegen wo du an den Start gehst? 

Wir wollen das mal mehr Fahrer an den Start kommen und sind auf die Hilfe
von jedem einzelnen angewiesen!

Würde mich freuen dich wieder dabei zu haben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Arne

Cycle-team GmbH & Co.KG
Hamburger Strasse 13
21244 Buchholz i.d.Nordheide


----------



## DAMDAM (22. Februar 2009)

Super  ! Ich werde sicherlich wieder vor Ort sein! Auch wnn ich nicht fahren werde, da einen Tag später Harz Cup ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoorfeeling (24. Februar 2009)

Moin moin!
Ich würde mich gerne anmelden, bin mir aber unschlüssig ob für 4 oder 8 Std. Wird mein erstes MTB Rennen sein. Kann man das Vielleicht im Mai nochmal ändern, wenn ich merke, dass mein Trainingszustand gut genug ist um die 8Std. zu packen?

Gruz Tobi


----------



## Fox31xc (26. Februar 2009)

outdoorfeeling schrieb:


> Moin moin!
> Ich würde mich gerne anmelden, bin mir aber unschlüssig ob für 4 oder 8 Std. Wird mein erstes MTB Rennen sein. Kann man das Vielleicht im Mai nochmal ändern, wenn ich merke, dass mein Trainingszustand gut genug ist um die 8Std. zu packen?
> 
> Gruz Tobi



Hi Tobi,

ich bin bisher 2 mal dabei gewesen und möchte den Event nicht mehr missen, versuche auch jeden davon zu überzeugen, aber wie die Teilnehmerliste vom letzten Jahr zeigt haben wir schon fast jeden 
MTB-Fahrer aus Cuxhaven überzeugt 

Ich denke ich bin bisher im guten trainingszustand in Buchholz angetretten und 2007 zu zweit 8 Stunden gefahren (nie wieder) und im letzten Jahr mit nem 4er Team 12 Stunden gefahren, was wesentlich mehr Spaß gemacht hat.

Meine Empfehlung, da die Strecke durchaus nicht wenig kräftezehrend ist, wäre falls Du das ganze alleine durchziehen willst auf jeden Fall 4 Stunden, als Team bleibt es Dir überlassen, allerdings würde ich von meiner Seite aus bei nem normalen Trainingsstand folgendes empfehlen: 4 Stunden (2 Mann), 8 Stunden (3 Mann), und 12 Stunden (4 Mann)

Vielleicht kann ja noch jemand anders mal seine Meinung dazu posten!?
Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir vielleicht ein bisschen weiter helfen 

Und versuche mal so viele Leute wie möglich für diesen klasse Event zu organisieren, damit wir auch 2010 noch wieder kräftig in die Pedale tretten können 

Besten Gruß

Fox


----------



## Catsoft (26. Februar 2009)

Moin Fox!

Ich kann  dir was die Empfehlung für die Veranstaltung anbelangt nur Recht geben. Da sollte man (und auch Frau) dabei sein. Ist nicht ganz billig, aber wofür gibt man sonst alles Geld aus! Dafür ist es jede Menge Fun  Support your local race!!!!
Die Strecke ist kräftezehrend und einfach geil. Wir waren die letzten Jahre im Mixed 12 Std. unterwegs. Das ist schon heftig, aber auch zu machen. Ist alles eine Frage der Zielsetzung. Letztes Jahr hatte ich einen Totalausfall meiner Bremse (sche** Marta) und meine Freundin musste 2 Stunden alleine fahren. Das ist schon hart.  Aber wir sind wieder dabei! Traut euch! Schlechter abschneiden, als sich erst gar nicht an den Start zu trauen, geht nicht. 

Und mit den Rennen in Lüneburg und am 31.5. in Buchholz kann man sich auch gut vorbereiten!

Robert


----------



## Catsoft (26. Februar 2009)

Die Seite ist jetzt auch online: http://mtb.cycle-team.de/CMS/cms/front_content.php


----------



## outdoorfeeling (26. Februar 2009)

> Die Seite ist jetzt auch online


oder auch nicht bei mir funzt die nicht...


----------



## Fox31xc (26. Februar 2009)

outdoorfeeling schrieb:


> oder auch nicht bei mir funzt die nicht...



Dann probier einfach mal nur über www.mtb.cycle-team.de hin zu gelangen?!

Bei mir funktioniert der Link von Catsoft allerdings wunderbar!?

Also wir sehen uns in Buchholz


----------



## Catsoft (5. März 2009)

Moin!
Die Seite ist jetzt wohl vollständig!
Robert


----------



## AndreZ. (7. März 2009)

Hier noch mal zur Geschmacksanregung...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKnGIXLlMOk"]YouTube - Cycle Team MTB Race 2009 in Buchholz[/ame]

bis dahin...


----------



## Catsoft (9. März 2009)

Sad news:

Moin Robert,

leider bekommen wir unser Rennen in diesem Jahr nicht Organisiert. 

Danke für die Mühe, wenn ich die Daten fürs nächste Jahr habe gebe ich dir bescheid.

Gruß Arne


----------



## Fox31xc (9. März 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Sad news:
> 
> Moin Robert,
> 
> ...



Bitte nochmal für ganz dumme! DAS RENNEN 2009 findet jetzt doch nicht statt, hab ich das richtig verstanden???

Das wäre wirklich eine sehr sehr schlechte Nachricht.....

Besten Gruß der der Buchholz genial findet! 

Fox


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (9. März 2009)

Sieht so aus....


----------



## AndreZ. (9. März 2009)

Die Info habe ich bisher noch nicht erhalten...

@Robert, wann hast Du die Mail von Arne bekommen???

Die Web-Side enthält noch keine Absage!


----------



## Catsoft (9. März 2009)

Ich hab die Mail gegen Mittag erhalten....


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. März 2009)

Schade...


----------



## maxihb (9. März 2009)

Das ist ja mal richtig schei§§e


----------



## outdoorfeeling (9. März 2009)

wie jetzt buchholz findet nicht statt?
wodran hapert es denn, vielleicht kann die forengemeinde hier ja noch helfen... wär doch ne idee.

bis dann, tobi


----------



## Sabo.g (9. März 2009)

Ja sagt an, vielleicht können wir helfen.


----------



## maxihb (10. März 2009)

Eigentlich muß die beste Strecke des Nordens gerettet werden!


----------



## Sabo.g (13. März 2009)

Also nun wird es Zeit meinen Unmut niederzuschreiben. Ich finde es sehr schade, dass das Event in Buchholz dieses Jahr nicht stattfinden wird. Was mich aber weitaus mehr sorgt ist der Image-Verlust. Es gibt weder hier im Forum noch auf der Webseite eine offizielle Stellungnahme zum Thema Ausfall der Veranstalltung und dazu führende Gründe. Man muss sich doch als Veranstallter auch mal in die Köpf anderer versetzen. Mir zumindest geht es so, dass ich  bei der Aufstellung meines "Rennkalenders" (bzw. wann möchte ich - mit wem - wo hin?) für nächstes Jahr stark überlege ob ich Buchholz einplane oder ob ich nicht lieber eine Veranstalltung in die Planung aufnehme von der ich weiß das sie stattfindet bzw. von der man ein Feedback im Falle von Problemen bekommt.

So genug der Kritik. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es jede Menge Arbeit und Sorgen bereitet solch eine Veranstalltung auf die Beine zu stellen (Behördenläufe, Sponsoren finden etc.). Doch bedenkt, dass die Fan-Gemeinde euers Events (und es ist schließlich eines der wenigen in unseren nordlichen Breitengraden) wissbegierig / informationshungrig sind und sicherlich gern bereit sind, euch bei der Lösung von Problemen zu unterstützen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoorfeeling (13. März 2009)

eben: Wie können wir helfen - vielleicht gibbet ja ne Möglichkeit das Event doch noch auf die Beine zu bekommen !!?


----------

